# 2nd outing with the Walther P99c 9mm



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

2nd outing with the P99c at an indoor range. it is pretty darn accurate right out of the box.










shot total 110 rounds of WWB. 
first 15 shots aimed at the stomach area from 10ft, followed by 15 at the head from 15ft. 
aimed 15 at the left elbow from 20-25ft. all the remaining shots hit the chest area at about 15ft. 
final 8 rounds to the right of the head. had a few stray shots when i tried to do a rapid fire triple tap.

the bad news. paid for an hour and only spent 20 mins before running out of the 100ct ammo. ammo shortage sucks.


----------

